# How long do you wait to take The Test?



## queendom lady (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't know what to do!! AAAHHH!!!!

DD's 8.5 months now and I've yet to get my period back. Hmm.. Things have kind of been smelling funny lately and I've been tired and hungry non-stop. Then again it's around the full moon and I've been a bit of a crazy beach anyways which kind of drains me and makes me eat more.









How long did you wait?!?!


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

I wait about 5 minutes after I suspect I might be pregnant







Go get a test!


----------



## AEZMama (Jul 24, 2005)

I guess it doesn't matter how long you wait, the answer should be the same (unless you DTD a lot!) so why not just get it over with? Just don't wait 9 mos....


----------



## rinnerin (Feb 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AEZMama* 
I guess it doesn't matter how long you wait, the answer should be the same (unless you DTD a lot!) so why not just get it over with? Just don't wait 9 mos....










If she waits 9 mos she won't really need the test to tell her.

OP: go POAS, you'll feel better knowing.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

It's MDC law that if you post a "Should I test?" question on TAO you HAVE to test and report back to us as soon as humanly possible. I'm serious, it's in the UA, go look it up...








:

Okay, so maybe it's not in the UA, but it SHOULD be...


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

:


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Ok, I see you're online. Update! Update!


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

LOL. I didn't get my period back after ds for... ummm... over a year. I think it was around 14/15 months after he was born? I didn't sex after he was born until he was 3 1/2 years old so I knew I wasn't pregnant


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

Yep, now that you told us you might be, we need immediate test results. So the answer would be...Do not wait. Go directly to the store (or your closet if you have any left from your cute baby, lol). POAS and report back asap!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallMeMommy* 
It's MDC law that if you post a "Should I test?" question on TAO you HAVE to test and report back to us as soon as humanly possible. I'm serious, it's in the UA, go look it up...








:

Okay, so maybe it's not in the UA, but it SHOULD be...
















:

subbing


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

Do it!
I have a hard time waiting.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisa49* 
I wait about 5 minutes after I suspect I might be pregnant









Same here.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

I didn't get AF back until 12.5 months PP.

But really, tests are cheap!


----------



## canadianchick (May 18, 2005)

I did not get a period for 9-10 months after having dd.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh I can't read a post like this without knowing the answer.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes, report back ASAP.

I got my first PP AF at 12.5 months, and she is now 3 days "late" even though with DD1 my first PP cycle was 63 days late so I wasn't expecting a perfect 30 day cycle. Anyway, I have taken 4 tests.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Girl, pee on that stick and report back to us soon...PLEASE!!!!!!!!







I'm dying to know.

For the record w/ DD #2 AF came back at 12mths on the dot. DD#3 it came back at 8.5 mths. I don't remember with DD#1....

POAS.......


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Me? Either 8 or 10dpo is what I'll admit to.
ds2 is a donor babe and i'm not sexually active.
I think it takes me about a year to get ppaf.

did you poas yet?


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallMeMommy* 
It's MDC law that if you post a "Should I test?" question on TAO you HAVE to test and report back to us as soon as humanly possible. I'm serious, it's in the UA, go look it up...








:

Okay, so maybe it's not in the UA, but it SHOULD be...









:


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

If I thought it, I tested. Don't leave us hanging!


----------



## Leilamus (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallMeMommy* 
It's MDC law that if you post a "Should I test?" question on TAO you HAVE to test and report back to us as soon as humanly possible. I'm serious, it's in the UA, go look it up...








:

Okay, so maybe it's not in the UA, but it SHOULD be...









: I test whenever i get the thought into my head. I'm 19 months PP and still haven't gotten AF back so don't let that worry you.


----------



## myra_mcgray (Apr 25, 2007)

If i tested whenever thought of maybe I am pregnant came into my head I would test all the time. I test when I think I AM pregnant, Not a maybe. This has resulted in positive preg test both times. But I had late period, nausea, heartburn, super tired the feelings you are having could also be you getting AF back or ovulating for first time.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

About 7dpo, generally. I've got positives then as well







:
Whether the test comes back positive or negative, my guess is that your fertility is back.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Having had two out of two pregnancies where I tested right away and got a false negative, from here on out if I suspect it I'm still waiting at least a month.


----------

